# hey Rost...



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks, Brian 

What color is yours? Can you post some pics? I'm dying for any new pics or information about M5 :loco:


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *Thanks, Brian
> 
> What color is yours? Can you post some pics? I'm dying for any new pics or information about M5 :loco:  *


She's Carbon Black.

Check out http://www.electrichead.net/m5/cutter/test.html

These are picks from delivery.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Beauty! Thanks.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

i'm still reeling from this. :thumbup: this is HUGE! :yikes:

dude an M5!!!! well i guess u'll be spending some time over at http://www.bmwm5.com/ to get ur fix.

and as Mystikal says...i call shot gun.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *i'm still reeling from this. :thumbup: this is HUGE! :yikes:
> 
> dude an M5!!!! well i guess u'll be spending some time over at http://www.bmwm5.com/ to get ur fix.
> 
> and as Mystikal says...i call shot gun.  *


He is TOO lucky of a bastage. 

Again Rost, props man, enjoy! You may remember...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2472


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *i'm still reeling from this. :thumbup: this is HUGE! :yikes:
> 
> dude an M5!!!! well i guess u'll be spending some time over at http://www.bmwm5.com/ to get ur fix.
> 
> and as Mystikal says...i call shot gun.  *


Yeah, BMWM5.com is now on speed dial  And I'm almost done sifting through archives :loco: Man, it sucks being sick and sitting at home for 24 hours...nothing to do except to think about the car and browse the forums..driving me crazy  

webguy - I sure remember that story of yours  You don't have a single "yehaa!" there, though  You were doing something wrong 
Also, when you punched the sport button, did you notice the steering wheel getting heavier? BMWM5.com guys say it's supposed to.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Ok, ChrisTO, I just though I'd post my full reply here to avoid cluttering other threads with my ramblings.

Chris, it's going to be a Carbon Black with Imola Red interior.
Since it's going to be dirty quite often, black paint gives me stealth while red interior hints at the "yehaa" nature of the M5 

The only option are the rear sunshades. It comes fully loaded as it is. 

Production is in April, don't have the exact date yet. My dealership was able to buy out an allocation for april production from Downtown BMW, who ordered Le Mans Blue car with Le Mans Blue interior  Delivery should be in late may, early june.

What else...Drove around dealerships, looking for a good trade-in on my 325i...I was getting 28-29k everywhere :tsk: So I went to that new dealership on Leslie, don't remember its name. Since they are new, they we willing to get me good money on 325i and 2% off MSRP on M5. So I went back to my sales manager in Autohaus, told her that if she can get me a slightly better deal I'm gonna order from her...3-4 hours later, everybody is exhausted, but I'm one happy camper.

I actually feel sorry for her, I think she let go of some of her commission to get this deal  But I also don't have spare cash lying around, and M5 was already stretching my budget, a bit, so... :dunno: 

Anyway, after we closed the deal, to celebrate we took out Jet Black on black, 2003 540i/6 speed with M-sport package for a "test-drive". 11 kms on the clock...
Man, e39s are fun. There's practically no increase in interior space, a major point for me, but in all other areas it is pure heaven. Even new and below 3k rpm, the engine pulled and pulled. Clutch was also much better that in my 325i.

When my father got behind the wheel, he got that grin on his face  Considering that he was very skeptical about buying an end of run car which gave me no increase in shoulder/head room, driving that car he understood why I was so persistent.

Oh, and we took it easy on the car. I didn't go above 3500 rpm, shifting carefully. So don't shoot me 

And, today is the sad day of seeing my 325i go. It was my first BMW, the car that introduced me to the world of BMW and showed me the difference between excellent car and simply a good car.
I gave it a good wash inside out yesterday, hope it finds a good home...


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *Ok, ChrisTO, I just though I'd post my full reply here to avoid cluttering other threads with my ramblings.
> 
> Chris, it's going to be a Carbon Black with Imola Red interior.
> Since it's going to be dirty quite often, black paint gives me stealth while red interior hints at the "yehaa" nature of the M5
> ...


I just spent the early morning giving mine a fresh bath. We had rain off/on the last two weeks and I was driving every day to/from a client.

Carbon Black is a PITA but so nice when clean. You'll see it as black/purple/blue depending upon the light.

Also, the M wheels are a total PITA to clean (esp. around the lug nuts). But, she does look so purty in the garage feeling all happy.

You'll have to post pics when you get yours. I've sure the red interior will be striking contrast.

Did you go with wood or the aluminum trim?

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I already have a Sapphire black 745i to take care of, so I'm quite prepared for all the work. I've ordered a bunch of detailing supplies already, and a separate wash mitten for the Carbon Black beauty.

But, I feel that cars do look great when they are dirty too. They look like they've been on a long road trip, battling elements and bad drivers  So I'm ok with my car being a bit dirty from time to time.

I'm getting sports interior, so aluminum trim it is.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

dude..thx for the write up.

sweet colour combo...you bumped a LeMans blue...wow the colour choices.

well i gotta hand it to you...your loyalty to Autohaus. most people would've gone to the dealer with best offer. oh..and the one on Leslie is Parkview.

did you notice on the BMW.ca website the only option stated is Comfort seats, 16 way power articulated. what's the deal?

so did you get a chance to test drive a M5 prior to signing on the dotted line?

congrats again on your fine purchase!



rost12 said:


> *
> Chris, it's going to be a Carbon Black with Imola Red interior.
> Since it's going to be dirty quite often, black paint gives me stealth while red interior hints at the "yehaa" nature of the M5
> 
> ...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for the pic! :thumbup: 

Well, I do like my salesmanager at Autohaus. I'm not sure if I did her a favour, though :angel:

Nope, I didn't test drive an M5. And I only drove a 540i after signing. That was a strange day, what can I say.

Spoiler and model designation deletion are optional, as well as rear manual side sunshades (rear electric is standard). Oh, and those comfort seats you mentioned. I can see these through car configurator.

That's it, everything else is either standard or not available  No ventilated seats, no heated rear seats, no phone :dunno:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

wow...that's brave..buying the car before test driving it.  maybe the M5 turns out to be a real pig. what then? :angel: :rofl:

deletion of model is optional. wow...talk about a real sleeper. 394 HP 4 door sedan. that would shock a few vette/stang owners at the lights. heck even a boxster would eat the M5's dust.

manual rear side shades..now that's :str8pimpi:

well for a 100k+ auto...i'd hope most things are standard. i guess it takes the purchasing decision to a new level. colour selection only. imagine the conversation amoungst M5 owners...ya picking the colour was the most difficult part. :lmao:



rost12 said:


> *
> Nope, I didn't test drive an M5. And I only drove a 540i after signing. That was a strange day, what can I say.
> 
> Spoiler and model designation deletion are optional, as well as rear manual side sunshades (rear electric is standard). Oh, and those comfort seats you mentioned. I can see these through car configurator.
> ...


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

m5 engine


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Haha, Chris, you are making him the wait much harder


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

an interior picture...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Well, I bought 325i without test driving it. Turned out to be a pretty good car  On the other hand, I persuaded my parents to get A6 4.2 instead of old style E320 4-matic. Now, that decision I regret 

Anyhow, 540i impressed me very much, even though I have driven 325i and 745i. M5 can only be better 

About sleepers - there's a guy at BMWM5.com and E46Toronto with an M5 and his nick is BoringFamilySedan  I might debadge and remove the lip spoiler if I don't like 'em, but 4 exhaust tips are hard to hide 

Actually, colour selection was pretty easy. Other than CB and sterling grey, there's not much that I would choose. Interior was harder.

Anyhow...12+ more weeks...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Haha, Chris, you are making him the wait much harder  *


That's right, let's bug Alex instead


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

M5 test drive is not required...just kidding around with u. 

ya..the 4 pipe exhaust and the super wide tires...are hard to hide. but to the uninitiated they may just think it's another 4 door BMW and nothing else.  it is the fastest production sedan in the world afterall. :thumbup:

12 week wait for any BMW is grueling. but waiting for a M5 is taking it to a new level. 

in any case...hopefully these pictures will tie you over till the real deal shows up. 

so you finished with your studies yet?


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

M5 cutaway


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *That's right, let's bug Alex instead  *


Hey now, that's not fair


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

With E55 out, I don't think M5 is the faster anymore..is it? And anyhow, I'm not going to find out its top speed anyway. Not in Canada 

Nope, school is still in. Going back there tonight, in fact. Got a 12 page essay due on tuesday, didn't do a thing yet  
Procrastination, that's what I'm suffering from :slap: 

I'm soo sick of economics, I can't express it in words. I'd rather go unload a truck of groceries than suffer through one more term of this :banghead: 

"Yeah, right. Back to work, you book worm"...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hey now, that's not fair   *




Where can I get that cool day counter like yours?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *
> 
> Where can I get that cool day counter like yours? *


Download the file below. Change the date (on the top somewhere where it says May 1, 2003)

Copy and paste it into your signature box


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

nav in M5


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

actually i didn't think about the MB lineup. i guess u'll take the beast up for a track day?

doh...i can imagine focussing on school right now can't be easy with this M5 looming.

and with me posting all these pictures.  :eeps:



rost12 said:


> *With E55 out, I don't think M5 is the faster anymore..is it? And anyhow, I'm not going to find out its top speed anyway. Not in Canada
> 
> Nope, school is still in. Going back there tonight, in fact. Got a 12 page essay due on tuesday, didn't do a thing yet
> Procrastination, that's what I'm suffering from :slap:
> ...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks, Alex, I won't bug you, then, since you're so nice 
Now, I only have to get a date for my delivery...



Nav...me likey that gadget  I'll go blasting through some back roads, and this time I won't be afraid to get lost :eeps:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

now this is a BMW meet...


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

passing up on this colour i'm sure wasn't easy either. but i think black is a far more conservative colour to go with. this LeMans blue is a bit flashy. can you imagine it with the Cinnamon interior colour. :yikes:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

another sweet M5 meet


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Man, is that last pic from DE? I wish we could get that in Canada...drool...

About track day - I should, it's an M after all. But paying for the brake pads, brake fluid and new tires will make me think twice 

I'm off to school, puttering along in an A6... see you all later :hi:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

and finally the ultimate M5 accessory. if you have a GSM phone you can download the M5 logo to your phone.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

LMB is definitely too flashy. If I wanted to go that way I'd go with Imola Red 

That's a lotta M5s. I wonder if there are as many in whole GTA


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

i wonder that myself. i'm sure there are, but as we know probably less than 10% of all BMW owners ever get together for meets.



rost12 said:


> *LMB is definitely too flashy. If I wanted to go that way I'd go with Imola Red
> 
> That's a lotta M5s. I wonder if there are as many in whole GTA  *


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Don't like ericsons. I'll probably get nokia 6310i, there's a bluetooth retrofit kit for E39's with a cradle for it. This BT retrofit will probably be my first and last mod 

Anyhow, I'm go-o-one


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

for those that ever wondered what's under that black engine cover....










what a work of art! :wow:


----------



## DG_E46 (Sep 23, 2002)

Congrads on your purchace - you're one lucky son of a gun!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks, DG


----------

